# help with driving equipment!



## veronikita (Jan 20, 2011)

hi there...new to this forum and have a question about a driving harness. I have a little experience driving but would like to know what to call this set of equipment. I am helping out a friend who owns a used tack store. She came into some driving equipment and has no idea what its value might be, what to call it....etc. I know some basics...there is no breast collar, no hames, just the surcingle/girth, reins, and crupper. How can we tell what its quality is, and what to re-sell it for? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

veronikita said:


> hi there...new to this forum and have a question about a driving harness. I have a little experience driving but would like to know what to call this set of equipment. I am helping out a friend who owns a used tack store. She came into some driving equipment and has no idea what its value might be, what to call it....etc. I know some basics...there is no breast collar, no hames, just the surcingle/girth, reins, and crupper. How can we tell what its quality is, and what to re-sell it for? Thanks in advance!!


 I couldn't get the picture to blow up to see the detail and figure out what it is. I don't think it has anything to do with a harness. Might be a bitting rig or something for ground work


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Can you tell the quality of the leather... soft and supple? How about the stitching.? I think since it is incomplete I would just piece it out and sell it by the piece. Sorry I can not help with pricing.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It is hard to tell from that photo what is there.


----------

